# Die Errungenschaften des VDSF



## smithie (11. März 2013)

Achtung, diese Frage enthält _*keine *_Ironie, Schadenfreude o. ä.

Es interessiert mich einfach, ob jemand mehr weiß, was der VDSF in den letzten Jahren geleistet hat, als das, was auf der VDSF Homepage als Pressemitteilungen steht.

Die Homepage ist nunmal die Quelle, wo man als unbedarfter Angler Informationen holen kann.

Und in dieser Quelle kann ich persönlich keine großen Errungenschaften finden. 
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Und ich würde gerne die Frage ergänzen um:
"Welche Verschlechterungen hat der VDSF bis jetzt konkret herbei geführt".


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Auf Grund der 0 Informationsweiterleitung des VDSF wirst Du hier keine grossen Antworten erhalten.
Jedenfalls wird Dir oder auch euch dies keiner beweisen können.

Viele können nur aus der persönlichen Erfahrung aus den 80iger und kurz davor berichten.
Auch werden Dir einige ihre persönlichen Erfahrungen as VDSF- Delegierte berichten können. Zum Beispiel über den Umgang mit dem User Brotfisch.

Es gibt aber Meinungen, Aussagen, Gerüchte die Besagen, dass sich der VSDF damals in den 80iger nicht in die Novellierung des Tierschutzgesetzes eingebracht hat.
Ganz im Gegenteil sogar. Er hat seine eigenen Mitglieder an den Pranger gestellt.
Z.B. Bericht von Monitor.
Wir Angler wurden damals von diversen Herren in eine kriminelle Ecke gestellt. Setzkescher verboten, Wettkampfangeln verboten, VDSF Leitlinie: Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb (Welche dann von den Regierungen freundlichst angenommen wurde)

Im Grunde ist die Frage falsch gestellt.
Normal müsstet ihr Fragen was der VDSF für uns Angler getan hat?


Dazu fällt euch sicherlich auch eine Menge ein.  

Übrigens soll sich der VDSf derzeit auch nicht in die komische Richtlinie für erneuerbare Energien etc. eingebracht haben.
Aber wie gesagt, dazu schriftl. Beweise zu finden ist fast unmöglich.

Ach, doch eins habe ich noch.
Der Castingsport bzw. die Teilnahme an Wettkämpfen (Meistershaften) war irgendwann nur mit der Mitgliedschaft im LV und somit im VDSF möglich.


----------



## gründler (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Normal müsstet ihr Fragen was der VDSF für *uns Angler* getan hat?
> 
> 
> Dazu fällt euch sicherlich auch eine Menge ein.


 

Der letzte "große einsatz" fand in Rinteln statt,nachdem die Angeklagten beim VDSF um unterstützung nachfragten (Anwalt,Gutachten..etc),lehnte der VDSF dieses dankend ab.

Der DAV hat dann übernommen. 











Könnte Nanospuren von Ironie beinhalten.


#h


----------



## Blauzahn (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



gründler schrieb:


> Der letzte "große einsatz" fand in Rinteln statt,nachdem die Angeklagten beim VDSF um unterstützung nachfragten (Anwalt,Gutachten..etc),lehnte der VDSF dieses dankend ab.
> 
> Der DAV hat dann übernommen.
> #h



Deswegen waren die also Pleite... 
muß einem doch gesagt werden   :q


----------



## ivo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

VDSF.de

Home




Fischerei und Naturschutz





 Gewässerordnung 
Pkt 1.5.2

Home



Fischerei und Naturschutz





 Grundsätze der Angelfischerei

zu III



> In Einzelfällen kann es notwendig sein, auch die rechtlich gesicherte Fischereiausübung aus Gründen des Schutzes anderer Naturgüter einzuschränken.


 
Home



Fischerei und Naturschutz





 Tierschutz, Naturschutz und Fischerei



> Die Angelfischerei hat zum Ziel, Fische zu fangen und dem menschlichen Verzehr zuzuführen.


 


> Der VDSF stellt für seine Mitglieder Regeln für den fischwaidgerechten Fischfang sowie für gemeinschaftliche Fischen auf, um tierschutz- und naturschutzgerechtes Verhalten der Angler zu gewährleisten.
> Er fordert das Verständnis für die erforderlichen Hegemaßnahmen und unterstützt seine Mitglieder bei auftretenden Problemen.


 


> Der gefangene Fisch ist zu bestimmen, zu messen und wenn er maßig ist und keine Artenschonbestimmung besteht, zu betäuben, zu töten und schließlich abzuködern.


 


> Um sicherzustellen, dass bei fischereilichen Veranstaltungen die tierschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen eingehalten werden, hat der VDSF in Abstimmung mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder eine Richtlinie für Gemeinschaftsfischen beschlossen. Nach dieser Richtlinie dürfen nur dann Gemeinschaftsfischen durchgeführt werden, wenn sie der Kontaktpflege innerhalb eines Vereins oder mehrerer Vereine dienen und dem Hegeziel entsprechen.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Ich würde auf alle Fälle zu den Errungenschaften des VDSF die Sicherung des Nachtschlafes der Sportfreunde aus Baden-Württemberg zählen!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

@Ivo
Das entspricht doch im Wesentlichen der herrschenden Gesetzeslage, oder?

Wäre doch seltsam, wenn der VDSF (oder auch der Dachverband der Dackelzüchter) Vorgaben erlassen würden, die dem geltenden Recht zuwiderlaufen würden?


----------



## angler1996 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

bin zwar nicht Ivo,
aber das entspricht den Vorstellungen des ehemaligen Bundes VDSF und steht so ein keinem Bundesgesetz
Gruß A.


----------



## Wegberger (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Hallo,

nach meinen Kenntnissstand wurden diese Richtlinien durch einen Vereinsvorsitzenden, der gleichzeitig Staatsanwalt war ......einfach mal als Hobbyoptimierung platziert, beworben und als Mainstream etabliert. (Klar hat er das eindruckvoll hingekriegt)

Der Verband hat hier .... nachträglich reagiert oder besser gesagt..... war der Verband überflüssig.


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> @Ivo
> Das entspricht doch im Wesentlichen der herrschenden Gesetzeslage, oder?
> 
> Wäre doch seltsam, wenn der VDSF (oder auch der Dachverband der Dackelzüchter) Vorgaben erlassen würden, die dem geltenden Recht zuwiderlaufen würden?



Jaein.

Du hast aber immer noch etwas nicht verstanden.
Der VDSF kann an diesen Gesetzen mitwirken...oder auch nicht und sich weiter schafen legen.
Das ist der Sinn und Zweck solch eines Bundesverbandes.
Stellung nehmen zu Novillierungen des Tierschutzgesetzes, Wasserrichtlinien etc, Einflussnahme durch Lobbyarbeit usw.

Eigene Expertiesen erstellen und diese den Politikern zukommen lassen.

Und nicht unterschreiben was die PETA den Politikern vorträgt. Mal ganz überspitzt gesagt.

Wir haben z.B. über 7000 Wasserkraftwerke in Deutschand. EU- Spitzenwert!
Was hat der VDSF die ganzen Jahre dagegen getan? NICHTS!
Jetzt wo es keine Durchgängigkeit der Flüsse etc. gibt, jetzt wo eine Energiewende gefördert wird, jetzt werden se wach.

Viele Gesetze werden nicht einfach so aus der Luft gegriffen gemacht.
Da haben externe Interessengemeinschaften grossen Einfluss drauf.
Umwelt u. Naturschutz kommt nicht daher weil die Politiker bock drauf haben.

Gewässerstrecken werden nicht gesperrt weil die Politiker dies wollen, sondern weil diese Gutachten von den Naturschutzverbänden vorgelegt bekommen und sich überzeugen lassen, dass diese Abschnitt oder auch das komplette Gebiet schützenswürdig sind.
Und je besser diese Interessengemeinschaften arbeiten, desto eher wird dann der Bereich gesperrt.
Und als Anglerverband hat man dann dort mit eigenen Gutachten oder Argumenten gegen zu wirken.


----------



## Wegberger (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Hallo,



> Viele Gesetze werden nicht einfach so aus der Luft gegriffen gemacht.Da haben externe Interessengemeinschaften grossen Einfluss drauf.Umwelt u. Naturschutz kommt nicht daher weil die Politiker bock drauf haben.



Vorallem sind Gesetze auslegbar und hier hat der liebe Vereinsvorsitzende und Staatsanwalt sehr ausgiebige Grundlagenarbeit bei seinen Kollegen gemacht.


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Vorallem sind Gesetze auslegbar und hier hat der liebe Vereinsvorsitzende und Staatsanwalt sehr ausgiebige Grundlagenarbeit bei seinen Kollegen gemacht.



Jep, denn in Deutschland ist nur das Verboten was auch explizit im Gesetz als Verbot steht.

Alles andere kann durch die Rechtsverdreher dementsprechend ausgelegt werden. Oftmals geht es sogar vor Gericht nur darum, die besseren Argumente zu haben.

Und wenn man dann als Angler vor Gericht steht und keine fachliche Unterstützung durch unsere lieben Angelverbände erhält ......
oder sogar noch gegen einen arbeiten.
Dann Gute Nacht.


----------



## ivo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> @Ivo
> Das entspricht doch im Wesentlichen der herrschenden Gesetzeslage, oder?
> 
> Wäre doch seltsam, wenn der VDSF (oder auch der Dachverband der Dackelzüchter) Vorgaben erlassen würden, die dem geltenden Recht zuwiderlaufen würden?


 

Wenn  du meinst, eine Vertretung *für *Angler sollte natürlich vorsorglich Gewässer fürs Angeln sperren, usw..#d


----------



## pro-release (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jaein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der VDSF hat schon vor über 13 Jahren in dieser Hinsicht so einiges gemacht. Ich erinner mich an die Aktion "Grüner Strom ist blutroter Strom" oder bei Amtseinführung "Nun sind sie am Zuge, Herr Trittin". Zu sehen u. a. auf der Grünen Woche, und Aqua Fisch in Friedrichshafen damals. Das waren meterhohe große Tafeln, es wurden dem ahnungslosen Besucher Flyer diesbezüglich in die Hand gedrückt. Auf großen Tafeln waren zerstückelte Aale , und Infotafeln über Kleinwasserkraftwerke und Turbinenschäden zu sehen.


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



pro-release schrieb:


> Der VDSF hat schon vor über 13 Jahren in dieser Hinsicht so einiges gemacht. Ich erinner mich an die Aktion "Grüner Strom ist blutroter Strom" oder bei Amtseinführung "Nun sind sie am Zuge, Herr Trittin". Zu sehen u. a. auf der Grünen Woche, und Aqua Fisch in Friedrichshafen damals. Das waren meterhohe große Tafeln, es wurden dem ahnungslosen Besucher Flyer diesbezüglich in die Hand gedrückt. Auf großen Tafeln waren zerstückelte Aale , und Infotafeln über Kleinwasserkraftwerke und Turbinenschäden zu sehen.




Die über 7000 Kraftwerke sind sicherlich nicht in den letzten 13 Jahren entstanden.
Und durch Flyer verteilen verhindert man diese nicht.

Der VDSF hat sich lt. Aussage einiger Delegierter/ Politiker in kein Gesetz zu dieser Richtlinie eingebracht.

Und mal ganz ehrlich, warum sollte man Herrn Mohnert mit der Fusion so schnell absägen wollen?
Dies war doch der einzige Grund, die inaktivität von Herrn Mohnert zu diversen Gesetzesvorlagen.


----------



## ivo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies war doch der einzige Grund, die inaktivität von Herrn Mohnert zu diversen Gesetzesvorlagen.


 
Glaubst du wirklich es wird jetzt besser???


----------



## pro-release (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die über 7000 Kraftwerke sind sicherlich nicht in den letzten 13 Jahren entstanden.
> Und durch Flyer verteilen verhindert man diese nicht.
> 
> Der VDSF hat sich lt. Aussage einiger Delegierter/ Politiker in kein Gesetz zu dieser Richtlinie eingebracht.
> ...



Du schreibst der VDSF war untätig, ich schreibe dir was ich weiß was er gemacht hat (nur die Spitze vom Eisberg), du schreibst das war alles Mist. Ich hätte es mir denken können...


----------



## Deep Down (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Nun gut, ich kann mich hier an einen Fall vor Jahren (in den 90er?) erinnern, da beabsichtigte die Stadt die Kieskuhlen im Umfeld in Biotope unter Ausschluß anderer Nutzungen umzuwandeln.

Das haben eigentlich alle betroffenen Angelvereine fast verschnarcht, denen war gar nicht bewusst, was da auf sie zu kam! Ich meine, im Bezirk des Landesverbandes ist dann einer über einen Zeitungsausschnitt aufmerksam geworden und, ich meine, der hat den VDSF eingeschaltet. Von dort ging dann ein deutlich mehrseitiges Schreiben an die Stadt, wonach es erst einmal über die Verletzung von Verfahrensrechten im Zusammenhang mit Anhörungen ging (anerkannter Naturschutzverband) und im Weiteren wendete man sich sachlich sehr fundiert gegen die angedachte Massnahme. Daraufhin nahm die Stadt von ihrem Vorhaben endgültig Abstand.

Das war eine von den rechtlichen Unterstützungen die der VDSF seinen Mitgliedern bietet.


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



pro-release schrieb:


> Du schreibst der VDSF war untätig, ich schreibe dir was ich weiß was er gemacht hat (nur die Spitze vom Eisberg), du schreibst das war alles Mist. Ich hätte es mir denken können...




Wenn Dir meine Antwort nicht passt, musst Du nicht Polemik antworten.
Du hast gefragt und eine Antwort bekommen. Wenn Du es besser weisst, warum fragst Du dann?


----------



## Deep Down (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Und zwar war das im Zusammenhang mit der Änderung des Landschaftsplanes! 

So langsam kommt die Erinnerung wieder!|supergri


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Das wird wieder eine Diskussion die ins uferlose gleitet und nichts bringt.

Eins noch.
Zeige mir einen Angller der positiv über den VDSF berichtet/ redet.
Ausser einen VDSF Delegierten wirst Du mit Garantie keinen finden.(Dich ausgenommen)

Off


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jaein.
> Du hast aber immer noch etwas nicht verstanden.


 
Da widerspreche ich dir nicht mal - aber beim Verstehen tu ich mir einfach leichter, wenn mir Fakten und Tatsachen präsentiert werden und nicht Behauptungen, die auf Gerüchten basieren und (anscheinend) nirgends belegt werden können.




Sharpo schrieb:


> Der VDSF kann an diesen Gesetzen mitwirken...oder auch nicht und sich weiter schafen legen.
> Das ist der Sinn und Zweck solch eines Bundesverbandes.
> Stellung nehmen zu Novillierungen des Tierschutzgesetzes, Wasserrichtlinien etc, Einflussnahme durch Lobbyarbeit usw.
> 
> Eigene Expertiesen erstellen und diese den Politikern zukommen lassen.


 
Mitwirkung ist sehr hoch gegriffen. Die Möglichkeit der Verbände, eigene Einschätzungen und Expertisen in ein Gesetzgebungsverfahren einbringen zu können stützt sich meines Wissens auf zwei Dinge:
- sog. Verbandsanhörungen die im Rahmen einer grundgesetzlich im Gesetzgebungsverfahren geforderten Güterabwägung erfolgt
- Ausfluss des sog. "Petitionsrechtes" ist.

Bei beiden wird der Verband lediglich "angehört" - "*angehört" zu werden bedeutet aber nicht mal, dass einem "zugehört" wird*...

Außerdem:
Der VDSF ist nur ein Verband von vielen, der in solchen Gesetzgebungsverfahren angehört wird. JEDEM Verband, der von einem Gesetz in irgend einer Weise betroffen wird, wird die Möglichkeit der Anhörung eingeräumt. Das heißt, der Meinung des VDSF stehen im schlimmsten Falle 10 andere Meinungen entgegen.

Expertisen werden nicht von den Politikern gelesen - sie werden entweder von den Ministerien oder ihren Büros aufbereitet und dann im einer Gesetzvorlage vorbereitet. Geschweige denn, dass Politiker die Expertisen überhaupt verstehen ...



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wir haben z.B. über 7000 Wasserkraftwerke in Deutschand. EU- Spitzenwert!
> Was hat der VDSF die ganzen Jahre dagegen getan? NICHTS!
> Jetzt wo es keine Durchgängigkeit der Flüsse etc. gibt, jetzt wo eine Energiewende gefördert wird, jetzt werden se wach.


 
Hier greift genau das, was ich sage: Wie viele Verbände werden wohl bei diesen Gesetzen zur Energiewende (bzw. Einführung der Wasserkraft) angehört werden? Naturschutzverbände, Wasserschutzverbände - UND: Industriekonzerne, die ihre Lobbyarbeit mit Finanzmitteln bezuschussen, von denen jeder "gemeinnützige Verband" nur Träumen kann. 

Und da ist der VDSF einer von vielen, die Angehört werden - und wenn 10 Verbände + die Industrie sagt: Wir brauchen Wasserkraft - und der VDSF sagt: Aber, Wasserkraft tötet unsere Fische - dann mag der VDSF recht haben - aber es wird keinen interessieren.

Gerade die Energie-Industrie investiert horrende Beträge in die Lobbyarbeit - ihr meint doch nicht ernsthaft, dass der VDSF gegen die Beträge die hier im Raum stehen auch nur ansatzweise "anstinken" kann? 




Sharpo schrieb:


> Viele Gesetze werden nicht einfach so aus der Luft gegriffen gemacht.
> Da haben externe Interessengemeinschaften grossen Einfluss drauf.
> Umwelt u. Naturschutz kommt nicht daher weil die Politiker bock drauf haben.
> 
> ...


 
Was aber, wenn die Gutachten der Naturschutzverbände tatsächlich ZUTREFFEND sind? Was aber, wenn die Gutachten so stichhaltig sind, dass es schlicht und ergreifend SINN macht, diese Gewässerstrecke zu sperren? Was aber, wenn es Stand der Wissenschaft IST, dass Fische Schmerzen spüren können? 
Was aber, wenn der VDSF in seinen Gutachten zum Ergebnis gekommen ist: Mensch, die vom BUND haben ja recht - halten wir uns lieber still, bevor noch mehr gesperrt wird? 



Ich will hier nicht Partei für irgendwen ergreifen - _aber muss man nicht auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen? Erwartungen und Ansprüche an die Realitäten anpassen? _So wenig wie ich von einem kranken alten Mann erwarten kann, dass er einen Marathon läuft, so wenig kann man von einem Verband erwarten, dass er Wunder bewirkt.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

*Für wen auch immer diese Anmerkung gedacht war:*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das wird wieder eine Diskussion die ins uferlose gleitet und nichts bringt.


 
Bringt Fakten und Belege und die Diskussion wird schnell zu euren Gunsten kippen. 



Sharpo schrieb:


> ... nichts bringt.


Was soll diese Diskussion eigentlich bringen? 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eins noch.
> Zeige mir einen Angller der positiv über den VDSF berichtet/ redet.
> Ausser einen VDSF Delegierten wirst Du mit Garantie keinen finden.(Dich ausgenommen)
> Off


 
Eins noch: Das ist auch kein Argument, das ist eine Behauptung, die aufgrund ihrer Subjektivität nur schwer nachprüfbar ist - und selbst wenn keine objektiv zu beurteilenden Kernaussagen bringt.

Wer berichtet positiv über Politiker - Außer denen die politisch Aktiv sind, wirst du mit Garantie keinen finden (außer Dir und allen, die etwas positives an Politikern finden). Und jetzt beweise mir das Gegenteil.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Da kommt mir doch, als "alter Ossi" wieder mal ein Satz von einem recht vernünftigem Jugendfunktionär der "XXX" in den Sinn:

 --> sinngemäßes Zitat: "Jugendarbeit ist immer nur so gut, wie sie von vielen für möglichst ALLE vor Ort gemacht wird!"#6

Leider haben diesen Funktionär nur wenige gehört und vorallem Vereinsfunktionäre die sich im Wxxxxxxxxd befanden, aber Heute das gleiche oder ein ähnliches Dilemma erleben, konnten/wollten ihn nicht hören - sie waren ja gegen ein bestimmtes "System" - leider hat ja ein System das "überlebt" ( und zwar das was nur einen neuen Markt gewonnen hat!!!) hat, das Problem, das es sich seine "Widersacher" mit eingeworben hat und mit diesen Widersprüchlern LEBEN muss!#q#c#q

Erscheint jetzt vielleicht etwas sinnfrei, aber die Sache ist:
"Ich will doch einfach nur angeln!" #6 

und die andere:

"Ich will mich über´s Angeln [über die Angler] profilieren und wichtig machen - ich muss da nicht unbedingt etwas für den Angler tun, Hauptsache er zahlt mein monatliches Salär! #h
(Was wir als "Vereinsmitglieder" ja jedes Jahr glänzend vollbringen)
--> bzw. die "dümmsten Kälber" suchen sich ihren Schlachter auch selbst aus!

|krach:#q|krach:

Warum sollte uns Anglern anders gehen als dem normalen "Arbeitsmann" ( ähm, früher mal "Proletariarier" gehießen- und da ist nicht entscheidend, ob man studiert, einen Beruf gelernt oder 1-2 Bücher geschrieben hat - wichtig ist da das Denken und Erkennen!)???
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> @Ivo
> Das entspricht doch im Wesentlichen der herrschenden Gesetzeslage, oder?
> 
> Wäre doch seltsam, wenn der VDSF (oder auch der Dachverband der Dackelzüchter) Vorgaben erlassen würden, die dem geltenden Recht zuwiderlaufen würden?



Das geht gar nicht, völlig klar.

Ihr schmeißt nicht nur Äpfel und Birnen in einen Korb, sondern eine ganze Streuobstwiese.

Von vielen VDSF-Landesverbänden wurde und wird im kleinen zum Teil sehr gute Arbeit gemacht. Meist von ambitionierten Mitgliedern, Vereinen und Anglern.

Der Bundesverband hat aber nicht nur nichts Gutes getan, er hat konstruktiv gegen die Angler gearbeitet. Er hat die mieseste Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sämtlicher Verbände dieser Größenordnung. Er ist, als Bundesverband inkompetent in Sachen Natur- und Umweltschutz. Er nutzt sein Anhörungsrecht grundsätzlich nur für Verbote und Einschränkungen. 

Und selbstredend kann ein verband keine Gesetze machen und sich nicht gegen geltendes Recht stellen.

Aber, und das muss man verdammtnochmal erwarten, er muss sich in Gesetzgebungsverfahren für möglichst viel Selbstbestimmung einsetzen und zumindest versuchen, Einschränkungen und Verbote zu verhindern.
Und ganz grundsätzlich sollte ein Verband, gleich ob Landes- oder Bundesverbad, seine Pfoten aus den Rechten nicht organisierter Angler lassen. 

Jeder Fischereirechtinhaber kann für seine Gewässer über die gesetzlichen Anforderungen hinaus, Verbote und Regeln aufstellen, wie er möchte. Das ist ausreichend, und für diese Selbstbestimmung sollte ein Verband eintreten.


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Da widerspreche ich dir nicht mal - aber beim Verstehen tu ich mir einfach leichter, wenn mir Fakten und Tatsachen präsentiert werden und nicht Behauptungen, die auf Gerüchten basieren und (anscheinend) nirgends belegt werden können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im grossen und ganzen hast Du damit recht. 
Dies ist hier aber nicht die Frage oder Sachlage.
Der VDSF hat unsere Interessen zu wahren. Und nicht die irgendwelcher Natur- u. Tierschützer.
Auch hat er die Pflicht bzw. Aufgabe sich dort in die Politik einzubringen wo Interessen der Angler beschnitten werden.
Alles andere interessiert mich erstmal als Angler nicht.
Ob es sinnvoll ist für die Industrie dort oder da Beschränkungen aufzuheben oder sonst was, interessiert mich nicht als Angler und dafür bezahl ich den VDSF auch nicht.

Aber nur Flyer verteilen und sich nicht schriftl. bei den Politikern gegen Wasserkraft zu positionieren, geht nun mal gar nicht.
Nicht umsonst hat ja der LSFV NDS eine offizielle Ausarbeitung dazu veröffentlicht.
Warum nur? Ganz einfach, weil offensichtlich der VDSF gepennt hat.


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> *Für wen auch immer diese Anmerkung gedacht war:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Am Anfang habe ich gesagt, das sich nichts beweisen lässt.
Aber im Gegenzug  werdet ihr keine Beweise für die guten Taten des VDSF liefern können.

Also, was soll das Ganze.

Glaub Du wen und was Du willst, ich habe meine Erfahrungen gemacht und glaube denen den ich vertraue. Nur dazu gehören ganz sicherlich nicht die Delegierten in den Verbänden (Mit Ausnahme LSFV Nds) und Vereinen (mit Ausnahmen).

Und solnage der VDSF oder jetzt auch der DAFV seine Informationspolitik und sein demokratisches Verständnis nicht ändert, wird sich an meiner Meinung und Erfahrung auch nicht ändern.

Aber andersherum:

Bring Du doch Beweise für die guten Taten des VDSF.
Wir sind alle gespannt.


----------



## smithie (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Moin zusammen,

ich glaube, ich hätte die Überschrift bzw. die Frage präzisieren sollen:

"Welche Errungenschaften hat der VDSF-Bundesverband erreicht?" wäre besser gewesen.

Dass die Bezirksverbände und auch die Landesverbände teils gute Arbeit leisten, war gar nicht das Thema 

Meines Erachtens ist es schwer bis kaum möglich Leistungen des Bundesverbandes zu finden (?) aber auch zu bewerten.
Dazu müsste ich als Bundesverband für mich erstmal festgelegt haben, was ich will.
Z. B. die 7000 WKW in D auf 5000 zu reduzieren.

Einerseits sage ich damit, was ich will.
Andererseits mache ich mich damit aber auch in gewisser Weise angreifbar, wenn ich das nicht erreiche.

Nun soll ja im Laufe des Jahres die Arbeit des neuen Verbandes beginnen. Mal sehen, was auf dessen Fahnen stehen wird. Können Ziele sein, kann aber auch nix sein...


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Ich sitze hier im Büro und muss schon grinsen.

Ich bekomme ne PN:
Vize- Präsident droht mit Rücktritt wenn die deutschen Mannschaften am Wettfischen in den NL teilnehmen.

:vik:

Alles wird gut, wir sind auf einen guten Weg.



Aber nur ein Gerücht.


----------



## pro-release (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Am Anfang habe ich gesagt, das sich nichts beweisen lässt.
> Aber im Gegenzug  werdet ihr keine Beweise für die guten Taten des VDSF liefern können.
> 
> Also, was soll das Ganze.
> ...



Hast du jemals die Verbandsbroschüre "Fischwaid" in den Händen gehalten? Sie erscheint alle 2 Monate und informiert umfassend über alles was sich so politisch relevantes zu unserem Hobby im In und Ausland so tut und was der VDSF und seine Landesverbände unternommen haben.

Jeder Mitgliedsverein erhält ein Exemplar kostenlos zugesendet. Die Broschüre soll eigentlich im Vereinsheim etc. ausgelegt werden, sodass auch andere Mitglieder informiert sind. Das machen leider die wenigsten. Viele, wie zb. mein Verein, hat ein Sammelabo. Das sind je Ausgabe 12 Exemplare für ungefähr 50 EUR im Jahr.


----------



## smithie (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



pro-release schrieb:


> Hast du jemals die Verbandsbroschüre "Fischwaid" in den Händen gehalten? Sie erscheint alle 2 Monate und informiert umfassend über alles was sich so politisch relevantes zu unserem Hobby im In und Ausland so tut und was der VDSF und seine Landesverbände unternommen haben.


Die Fischwaid setzt sich im Wesentlichen aus Beiträgen der Landesverbände, also deren Arbeit, zusammen.
Hast Du dort irgendwelche konkreteren Anhaltspunkte, was der Bundesverband genau macht? (abgesehen von Fusion, Fisch des Jahres und grüner Woche)



pro-release schrieb:


> Jeder Mitgliedsverein erhält ein Exemplar kostenlos zugesendet. Die Broschüre soll eigentlich im Vereinsheim etc. ausgelegt werden, sodass auch andere Mitglieder informiert sind. Das machen leider die wenigsten. Viele, wie zb. mein Verein, hat ein Sammelabo. Das sind je Ausgabe 12 Exemplare für ungefähr 50 EUR im Jahr.


Wir z. B. haben kein Vereinsheim.
Wie sollen die Informationen fließen? Soll der Vorstand jedem eine Kopie schicken? Oder die Zeitschrift beim Angeln dabei haben und dort den Anglern in die Hand drücken?

Meines Erachtens ist die Zeitschrift nett, aber kein geeignetes Instrument zur Information. (zumal sich zwischenzeitlich rumgesprochen haben müsste, dass man z. B. über eine Homepage ganz hervorragend Informationen veröffentlichen kann)
Oder auch die Zeitschrift als pdf per Mail verschickt, würde die Information wesentlich leichter machen:
-> Vereinshomepage
-> Vereins E-Mailverteiler

Meiner Meinung nach kann man sich das Geld für den Druck sparen (dürften auch einige tausend € sein).


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



pro-release schrieb:


> Hast du jemals die Verbandsbroschüre "Fischwaid" in den Händen gehalten? Sie erscheint alle 2 Monate und informiert umfassend über alles was sich so politisch relevantes zu unserem Hobby im In und Ausland so tut und was der VDSF und seine Landesverbände unternommen haben.
> 
> Jeder Mitgliedsverein erhält ein Exemplar kostenlos zugesendet. Die Broschüre soll eigentlich im Vereinsheim etc. ausgelegt werden, sodass auch andere Mitglieder informiert sind. Das machen leider die wenigsten. Viele, wie zb. mein Verein, hat ein Sammelabo. Das sind je Ausgabe 12 Exemplare für ungefähr 50 EUR im Jahr.




Also bei ca. 1200 Vereinsmitgliedern....1 Heft....

:vik:

Ich weiss ehrlich nicht was diese Frage von Dir soll.

Eine Verzweifelungstat?
Der VDSF hat ja auch eine Internetpräsent.
Geilo.

Man kann sich den VDSf auch schönreden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also bei ca. 1200 Vereinsmitgliedern....1 Heft....
> 
> :vik:
> 
> ...




Lass mal, die fahren ja auch mit dem Eselkarren zur Versammlung, weil nicht jeder ein Auto hat.|supergri


----------



## Pitti (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



pro-release schrieb:


> Hast du jemals die Verbandsbroschüre "Fischwaid" in den Händen gehalten? Sie erscheint alle 2 Monate und informiert umfassend über alles was sich so politisch relevantes zu unserem Hobby im In und Ausland so tut und was der VDSF und seine Landesverbände unternommen haben.
> 
> Jeder Mitgliedsverein erhält ein Exemplar kostenlos zugesendet. Die Broschüre soll eigentlich im Vereinsheim etc. ausgelegt werden, sodass auch andere Mitglieder informiert sind. Das machen leider die wenigsten. Viele, wie zb. mein Verein, hat ein Sammelabo. Das sind je Ausgabe 12 Exemplare für ungefähr 50 EUR im Jahr.


 
Du bist wohl nicht auf dem neusten Stand ! Oder meins Du eine andere?http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/index.php?id=22&tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=25&cHash=b15fe3d0ed721def15fd1843c959cd5b


----------



## Pitti (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Ubbs ist doch ne andere Zeitschrift , Sorry


----------



## pro-release (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



smithie schrieb:


> Die Fischwaid setzt sich im Wesentlichen aus Beiträgen der Landesverbände, also deren Arbeit, zusammen.
> Hast Du dort irgendwelche konkreteren Anhaltspunkte, was der Bundesverband genau macht? (abgesehen von Fusion, Fisch des Jahres und grüner Woche)
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, dann ist es eben ein Informationsproblem. Wenn ein Vorsitzender ein Bedürfniss nach Information seiner Mitglieder hätte, könnte er ja auch einfach relevantes kopieren und bei der JHV auslegen. ich kann dir aber sagen wie oft er das machen wird. Ein einziges Mal, weil die Mitglieder das nicht interessiert, die Kopien auf den Tischen liegen lassen, oder zuhause in den Müll werfen.

Bezüglich Untätigkeit:
Also ich finde dort eine ganze Menge... Nehmen wir die aktuelle Ausgabe. Serie Aal-Teil 2 "Tierschutz wird ignoriert" Hier wird auf ein Positionspapier zum Thema Aal vom VDSF verwiesen und zitiert. Nachfolgend Statements vom VDSF zum Thema Aal

So bin gerade mal rüber ins Lesezimmer gehüpft und hab nach alten Ausgaben geschaut. Habe noch eine alte Ausgabe hier liegen. 04/2010:

-Unterschriftenaktion des VDSF zum Thema Kormoran mit Übergabe am 31.08. an Ilse Aigner beim Deutschen Fischereitag

-Regierungskoalition will Fischartenschutz durch ein Europäisches Kororanmanagement voranbringen. 
Hier bedankt sich Mohnert bei Pappach-Kasan: Sie unterstützt den VDSF seit geraumer Zeit bei der Forderung nach einem Gesamteuropäischen Kormoranmanagementplans.

Dazu ein Abdruck von Happach-Kasan:

"Wirksamer Fischartenschutz durch Kormoranmanegement, zu der Gefährdung der Biodiversität durch zunehmende Kormoranpopulation, erklärt die..."

Brief von Mohnert an Happach-Kasan:
Auszug Zitat: "Wir haben Ihnen dafür dank zu sagen, dass insbesondere auf ihren Einfluss die Aufnahme der Passage für eine Forderung der Bundesregierung nach einem gemeinsamen Kormoranmanagement in den Koalitionsvertrag erfolgt ist........."

Zitat aus Bericht von Schleswig Holstein:
"Voraussetzung war die lang erwartete Zustimmung der EU zu den deutschen Aal-Managementplänen" 

Dann nächstes großes Thema, bzw. Bericht dieser Ausgabe:
Aufruf an alle Angelfischer zur Beteiligung an Veranstaltungen im internationalen Jahr der biol. Vielfalt.

Dazu zahlreiche Berichte aus den Landesverbänden:
-Gewässerregeneration an einem Beispiel
-Sterlet soll wieder heimisch werden
-Ein Bericht über meine Heimat von den Hessen:
Umgehungsgerinne der Sinn im Sinngrund
-Fischaufstiegsanlage an der Efze
-Arge Sinn-Starker Rückgang der Äsche
-Die Äsche-Schutzprogramm des TLAV
-Vorstellung Lachs Infocenter im Klostergut Wöltingerode
-Nette wieder für Fische passierbar, Nebenfluss der Hase naturnmah gestaltet
-Praxisbericht:
Wiesengraben-Technische Wasserrinnen oder ökologisch wertvoller Lebensraum
-Der See der Saiblinge-Wiedereinbürgerung von Seesaiblinegn in Talsperrren im Sauerland
-VDSF schließt Rahemvertrag mit Peugeot, bis 34% Rabatt für VDSF Mitglieder
-VDSF Fachreferententagung Fischerei

Das sind die größeren Bericht, die kleinen hab ich nicht mit aufgezählt. Insgesamt eine sehr informative Ausgabe. 99% der Angler in den Vereinen interessiert das jedoch kein Stück.


----------



## pro-release (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also bei ca. 1200 Vereinsmitgliedern....1 Heft....
> 
> :vik:
> 
> ...



Im Schnitt haben die Vereine ca. 70 Mitglieder. Die Vereine erhalten mehrere Ausgaben der Broschüre zu Selbstkosten. Wenn der Verein eine Veranstaltung hat, kann er beim VDSF soviel Exemplare anfordern wie gebraucht werden, völlig kostenfrei! Frag doch mal deinen Vorstand!


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



pro-release schrieb:


> So bin gerade mal rüber ins Lesezimmer gehüpft und hab nach alten Ausgaben geschaut.




Während du da so rumhüpfst - ich hoffe du hast dabei wenigstens etwas an - kann ich ja mal etwas zu den Errungenschaften des VDSF sagen.:m


Damals kurz nach der Wende ist hier in MV der LV in den VDSF übergelauf....ääähhhhh...-getreten.
Die Errungenschaften waren Setzkescherverbot und weitere Dinge, die wir plötzlich nicht mehr durften.
Ich konnte keine Verbesserung nach dem Übertritt von DAV zum VDSF feststellen und so wird es auch dieses Mal nicht besser werden für die DAVler.
#d


----------



## pro-release (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Während du da so rumhüpfst - ich hoffe du hast dabei wenigstens etwas an - kann ich ja mal etwas zu den Errungenschaften des VDSF sagen.:m
> 
> 
> Damals kurz nach der Wende ist hier in MV der LV in den VDSF übergelauf....ääähhhhh...-getreten.
> ...



Das Setzkescherverbot hat der Landesverband doch ganz alleine entschieden. Das waren die gleichen Leute wie die die kurze Zeit vorher noch zum DAV gehörten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



pro-release schrieb:


> Das Setzkescherverbot hat der Landesverband doch ganz alleine entschieden. Das waren die gleichen Leute wie die die kurze Zeit vorher noch zum DAV gehörten.




Ja auf Druck des Bundesverbandes!
Achso, die Senke war damals plötzlich auch verboten(und wenn mir mehr einfällt, schreibe ich es noch).


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Pro-release

Ist doch Augenwischerei was Du da betreibst.
Zu Peugot kann ich sagen: Ist in Abhänigkeit eines Händlers.
Hier im Ruhrgebiet ist dieser Händler nicht ansässig und somit keine Rabatte.

Gibt es für den genannten Mitgliederdurchschnitt irgendwelche Beweise?

Unterschriften Aktion des VDSF? Lol, dies war eine Aktion der VDSF Landesverbände.
Herr Mohnert hatte nur die Ehre die Liste zu überreichen.

Der VDSF ist ein Saftladen.


----------



## pro-release (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja auf Druck des Bundesverbandes!
> Achso, die Senke war damals plötzlich auch verboten(und wenn mir mehr einfällt, schreibe ich es noch).



Also, fischereirechtlich übt der Dachverband keinen Druck auf Landesverände aus, irgendwelche Verbote durchzudrücken. Ganz im Gegenteil, er scheut sich sich dort einzumischen und lässt die Landesverbände selbstständig agieren.

Beispiel Hessen, das waren die ersten die den Setzkescher wieder erlaubt haben, da hat sich kein Dachverband in irgendeiner Weise eingemischt.


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



pro-release schrieb:


> Also, fischereirechtlich übt der Dachverband keinen Druck auf Landesverände aus, irgrndwelche Verbote durchzudrücken. ganz im gegenteil, er scheut sich dort einzumischen und lässt die landesverände selbstständig agieren.
> 
> Beispiel Hessen, das waren die ersten die den Setzkescher wieder erlaubt haben, da hat sich kein Dachverband in irgendeiner Weise eingemischt.



Dies ist korrekt.

Der VDSF mischt sich nicht offiziell in fischereirechtliche Dinge der Landesverbänden ein.
Dies kommt aber daher, da der VDSF sich nicht als Anglerverband sieht sondern als Naturschutzverband.

Da muss ich Dir Pro-Release recht geben.

Aber die Einstellung, die Ideologie die man Vertritt ist nicht Anglerfreundlich.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



pro-release schrieb:


> Beispiel Hessen, das waren die ersten die den Setzkescher wieder erlaubt haben, da hat sich kein Dachverband in irgendeiner Weise eingemischt.


 

Komisch, in SH hat sich der Bundesverband da auch nicht eingemischt...., wir dürfen den Setzkescher auch benutzen...|kopfkrat


----------



## pro-release (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Pro-release
> 
> Ist doch Augenwischerei was Du da betreibst.
> Zu Peugot kann ich sagen: Ist in Abhänigkeit eines Händlers.
> ...




War klar das du dir wieder das rauspickt was du instrumentalisieren kannst. 
Peugeot: Ich zählte nur die Berichte dieser Ausgabe auf.
Und wenn du dich informieren würdest, wüsstest du das auch dir der Rabatt zusteht. Bei Peugeot ist es so das du die Autos in Frankfurt beim größten Händler abholen muss, das ist vom Ruhrgebiet doch ein Katzensprung.

Bei Daihatsu, Suzuki usw. erhälst du den Rabatt zuätzlich zum Händerrrabatt vor Ort.

Unterschriftenaktion: Angeleiert vom VDSF, die Unterschriftenlisten hat der VDSF versendet, in der Fischwaidausgabe damals war ebenfalls ein Liste Lose enthalten. Natürlich haben alle Landesverbände mitgemacht.

Und zum Rest, Fragen kostet nichts...


----------



## antonio (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



pro-release schrieb:


> Also, fischereirechtlich übt der Dachverband keinen Druck auf Landesverände aus, irgendwelche Verbote durchzudrücken. Ganz im Gegenteil, er scheut sich sich dort einzumischen und lässt die Landesverbände selbstständig agieren.
> 
> Beispiel Hessen, das waren die ersten die den Setzkescher wieder erlaubt haben, da hat sich kein Dachverband in irgendeiner Weise eingemischt.



warum haben sie ihn dann erst verboten?
vielleicht hatte ja auch mal jemand im hessischen lv den a...... in der hose nicht auf den bv zu hören.
aber das wurde ja jetzt ausgebügelt mit der neuen satzung.

antonio


----------



## pro-release (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



antonio schrieb:


> warum haben sie ihn dann erst verboten?
> vielleicht hatte ja auch mal jemand im hessischen lv den a...... in der hose nicht auf den bv zu hören.
> aber das wurde ja jetzt ausgebügelt mit der neuen satzung.
> 
> antonio



Nochmal: Der Dachverband hat nie ein Setzkescherverbot ausgesprochen!


----------



## antonio (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

nein aber darauf hingewirkt.
und die lv haben eben mitgemacht.

antonio


----------



## Dunraven (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



pro-release schrieb:


> Hast du jemals die Verbandsbroschüre "Fischwaid" in den Händen gehalten? Sie erscheint alle 2 Monate und informiert umfassend über alles was sich so politisch relevantes zu unserem Hobby im In und Ausland so tut und was der VDSF und seine Landesverbände unternommen haben.
> 
> Jeder Mitgliedsverein erhält ein Exemplar kostenlos zugesendet. Die Broschüre soll eigentlich im Vereinsheim etc. ausgelegt werden, sodass auch andere Mitglieder informiert sind. Das machen leider die wenigsten. Viele, wie zb. mein Verein, hat ein Sammelabo. Das sind je Ausgabe 12 Exemplare für ungefähr 50 EUR im Jahr.





Sharpo schrieb:


> Also bei ca. 1200 Vereinsmitgliedern....1 Heft....
> 
> :vik:



Bei uns wäre das dann laut pro.release Aussage 1 Ausgabe für 9300 Mitglieder. :vik:
Aber ich kann der Aussage in einem späteren Post zustimmen, es gibt durchaus auch mehr als eine Ausgabe, auch wenn ich da nicht weiß ob sie ebenfalls kostenlos sind.



pro-release schrieb:


> Ok, dann ist es eben ein Informationsproblem.  Wenn ein Vorsitzender ein Bedürfniss nach Information seiner Mitglieder  hätte, könnte er ja auch einfach relevantes kopieren und bei der JHV  auslegen.



Also Information nach 11 Monaten, evt. gar mit 1 Jahr Verzögerung? Und dann auch die Frage wie ist es mit dem Copyright? 

Der Weg des DAV über den Blinker ist da der deutlich bessere, denn damit erreicht man deutlich mehr als vorher. Auch diejenigen die nicht im Verband sind und die dadurch dann evt. auch mal Interesse daran entdecken. Und die Idee mit der Onlineausgabe ist normal auch nicht blöd. Kenne einige "Zeitschriften" die als PDF erscheinen. Wenn man die Leute erreichen möchte geht es. Da wäre es gut wenn der DAV Weg über den Blinker z.B. auch in Zukunft übernommen werden würde. 

An Errungenschaften des VDSF Bund kann ich mich so spontan auch nicht wirklich erinnern. Sie wählen mit anderen Verbänden den Fisch des Jahres, aber das ist ja keine VDSF Errungenschaft. Die Grüne Woche als PR und Kontaktveranstaltung ist doch jetzt gestrichen, oder? Ansonsten finde ich auf der Homepage noch die Definition Wettfischen und die Errungenschaft dem Bundesfinanzministerium da eine Definition gegeben zu haben wann sie die Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen sollten. 

Vermutlich haben die auch weitere Sachen gemacht, aber da fehlt es dann eben an der Kommunikation, so das mir nichts einfällt. Als VDSF Mitglied sehe ich die Fischwaid ab und an im Anglerheim, das DAV Heft lese ich hingegen jeden Monat im Blinker. Und das obwohl ich da kein Mitglied bin, aber trotzdem weiß ich mehr darüber was die machen als über den VDSF. Mal sehen ob die da jetzt für den DAFV das positive vom DAV übernehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



> Mal sehen ob die da jetzt für den DAFV das positive vom DAV übernehmen.


Ääääääh - der DAV ist in den VDSF/DAFV eingetreten, nicht umgekehrt..

Und der Hund wackelt mit dem Schwanz - nicht umgekehrt.........


----------



## pro-release (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

@dunraven:

Ja, da stimm ich dir in allen Punkten zu. Ich schreibe ja auch von einem Informationsproblem.
Das hat der DAV besser gemacht, mit seiner Rubrik in der Angelbroschüre. Das gilt es in Zukunft zu verbessern. Zu schreiben gäbe es genug, ich finde schon das man der Fischwaid einiges entnehmen kann was der VDSF bewegt hat, siehe mein post auf vorigen Seite.

Aber anstatt alles schlecht zu reden, nehm ich den neuen Verband mit neuen Köpfen an und schaue gespannt in die Zukunft.


----------



## Knispel (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



pro-release schrieb:


> @dunraven:
> 
> 
> Aber anstatt alles schlecht zu reden, nehm ich den neuen Verband mit neuen Köpfen an und schaue gespannt in die Zukunft.


 
Ähhhh - wo siehst du da neue Köpfe ? und wie ist dort das Stimmenverhältnis. Ich sehen 7 zu 5 für den Ex VDSF ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



> Ich sehen 7 zu 5 für den Ex VDSF ....


3 zu 2 im Präsidium
8 zu 5 im Gesamtpräsidium (mit Referenten)
ca. 4 zu 1 in der Mitgliederversammlung


----------



## Blauzahn (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Für mich ist die größte Errungenschaft des VDSF, die, wohl durch soziale Gesichtspunkte motivierte, Übernahme eines scheidenden DDR-Angelfunktionärs.
So blieben wir immerhin 23 Jahre von diesem Ungemach verschont...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Böööööse - gefällt mir ;-)))


----------



## Zoddl (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Für mich ist die größte Errungenschaft des VDSF, die, wohl durch soziale Gesichtspunkte motivierte, Übernahme eines scheidenden DDR-Angelfunktionärs.
> So blieben wir immerhin 23 Jahre von diesem Ungemach verschont...


|muahah:


----------



## pro-release (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ähhhh - wo siehst du da neue Köpfe ? und wie ist dort das Stimmenverhältnis. Ich sehen 7 zu 5 für den Ex VDSF ....



Außer 3 Personen die auch im alten Präsidium waren, sind die Posten alle mit neuen Köpfen besetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

nenene, nur alte Köppe auf neuen Posten...........


----------



## pro-release (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Aha, du hättest also ein Präsidium gewollt indem Personen sitzen die weder im VDSF noch im DAV vorher eine Rolle gespielt haben?

Da muss ich echt ma lachen, so naiv kannst du nicht sein...


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



pro-release schrieb:


> Aha, du hättest also ein Präsidium gewollt indem Personen sitzen die weder im VDSF noch im DAV vorher eine Rolle gespielt haben?
> 
> Da muss ich echt ma lachen, so naiv kannst du nicht sein...




Was ist daran naiv?

Es ist zwar realistisch gesehen sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber warum ist solch ein WUNSCH naiv?  |kopfkrat

Naiv weil es doch nur um Machtehalt und Posten geschacher geht?


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



pro-release schrieb:


> Aha, du hättest also ein Präsidium gewollt indem Personen sitzen die weder im VDSF noch im DAV vorher eine Rolle gespielt haben?
> 
> Da muss ich echt ma lachen, so naiv kannst du nicht sein...





Oh ja, das wäre einer der wesentlichen Schritte gewesen.

Undf zumindest für das Amt des Präsidenten war das auch zwingend so festgelegt. Hat man dann aber "vergessen".


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (12. März 2013)

Hier beklagen einige eine mangelhafte Informationspolitik. Zumindest wir DAV Mitglieder wurden die ganze Zeit über in den Verbandszeitschriften (kommen einmal pro Quartal mit der Post) über den Stand der Dinge bei der Fusion informiert. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ha.jo (12. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Sorry, aber das ist Quark.|rolleyes
Sage ich Dir als Brandenburger Mitglied.
So nun mach ich aber den Betthüpfer.



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> Hier beklagen einige eine mangelhafte Informationspolitik. Zumindest wir DAV Mitglieder wurden die ganze Zeit über in den Verbandszeitschriften (kommen einmal pro Quartal mit der Post) über den Stand der Dinge bei der Fusion informiert.
> 
> Gruß Carsten


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (12. März 2013)

Ich bin auch Brandenburger Mitglied und ich lese den "Märkischen Angler". Zumindest hab ich meine Infos daher und aus dem DAV-Teil des "Blinker",  was also ist daran Quark?


----------



## Dunraven (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ääääääh - der DAV ist in den VDSF/DAFV eingetreten, nicht umgekehrt..
> 
> Und der Hund wackelt mit dem Schwanz - nicht umgekehrt.........



Naja aber der Platz im Blinker wird frei (kann ja sein das der böse DAV dem VDSF zuvorgekommen war), und man muss jetzt ja irgendwie auch mehr Lewute beliefern. Evt. gibt es auch noch längere Verträge.

Von daher habe ich in diesem kleinen Punkt Hoffnung, da der Druck eines eigenen Heftes mit eigenem Versand ja auch einiges kostet. Außerdem kann man so ja dezent Niedersachsen, Bayern und den anderen zeigen von was die  alles profitieren ohne zu zahlen. Oder wie wurde das vom Herrn M. im Brief zur Kündigung von Nds. formuliert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



> Von daher habe ich in diesem kleinen Punkt Hoffnung, da der Druck eines eigenen Heftes mit eigenem Versand ja auch einiges kostet


Dass es die VDSF-Fischwaid als dann gemeinsame Verbandspostille weiter geben soll, wurde doch festgeschrieben (musst gucken ob in Satzung oder VV, fetsgeschrieben wurde das aber)...

Diese "Errungenschaft" wirds also weiter geben ;.))))


----------



## Tomasz (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> Hier beklagen einige eine mangelhafte Informationspolitik. Zumindest wir DAV Mitglieder wurden die ganze Zeit über in den Verbandszeitschriften (kommen einmal pro Quartal mit der Post) über den Stand der Dinge bei der Fusion informiert.
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Ja ich beklage schon seit Jahren die mangelende Informationspolitik und Du kannst das in vielen alten Beiträgen hier im Forum nachlesen. Und das weil ich Mitglied im LAVB bin und somit aufmerksamer Leser des "Märkischen Anglers". Wo bitte wurdest Du da in angemessener Form über die Fusion informiert? Über die offiziellen Statements nachdem etwas ohne Mitgliederbeteiligung beschlossen wurde? Das kann es ja wohl nicht gewesen sein. Und wo waren die Hinweise auf kritische Stimmen, wo wurden Fragen beantwortet und Sorgen ernst genommen. Wo wurden Ängsten entgegen getreten? Wo gab es da eine Mitnahme der Basis auf den Weg zu einer Fusion, von der selbst Mitglieder des LAVB und der KAV offiziell in der Presse gesagt haben, das hier zwei verscheidene Ansichten und Ideologien über das Angeln fusionieren wollen. Wo gab es Hinweise auf die Finanzen, auf das Scheitern der 12-Komission, die Zweifel der Niedersachsen, wo die Hintergründe dazu? Nichts von alldem. Statt dessen Parolen "alles wird gut, wenn nicht sogar besser". 
Jedem sollte klar sein, dass eine solche Fusion nicht unproblematisch ist. Aber wenn man die Probleme nicht offen benennt, gemeinsam nach Lösungen sucht und alle versucht daran zu beteiligen, dann wächst eben das Mistrauen und sinnlosen Spekulationen wird unweigerlich Vorschub geleistet.
Sorry aber gerade durch unsere Verbandszeitschrift habe ich ich nicht informiert, sondern verklappst, um nicht zu sagen bewust getäuscht gefühlt. Zahlreiche Bilder in der zeitschrift von gegenseitigem Händeschütteln helfen nicht weiter. Und was ist so schlimm daran auch Kritik, Selbstktitik und Fragen zu äußern? Das sollte doch über 20 Jahre nach der Wende auch in einem Verbandsorgan der Angler möglich sein, oder?
Ich bin kein Gegner einer Fusion, aber ich denke, dass hier eine historische Chance verpasst wurde, einen Bundesverband zu modernisieren und etwas für die Angler zu tun. Und diese Chance ist nicht zuletzt durch den ehemaligen DAV und seine LV vertan worden, der oft als der wegen seiner Standpunkte anglerfreundlichere Verband gehandelt wurde.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ja ich beklage schon seit Jahren die mangelende Informationspolitik und Du kannst das in vielen alten Beiträgen hier im Forum nachlesen. Und das weil ich Mitglied im LAVB bin und somit aufmerksamer Leser des "Märkischen Anglers". Wo bitte wurdest Du da in angemessener Form über die Fusion informiert? Über die offiziellen Statements nachdem etwas ohne Mitgliederbeteiligung beschlossen wurde? Das kann es ja wohl nicht gewesen sein. Und wo waren die Hinweise auf kritische Stimmen, wo wurden Fragen beantwortet und Sorgen ernst genommen. Wo wurden Ängsten entgegen getreten? Wo gab es da eine Mitnahme der Basis auf den Weg zu einer Fusion, von der selbst Mitglieder des LAVB und der KAV offiziell in der Presse gesagt haben, das hier zwei verscheidene Ansichten und Ideologien über das Angeln fusionieren wollen. Wo gab es Hinweise auf die Finanzen, auf das Scheitern der 12-Komission, die Zweifel der Niedersachsen, wo die Hintergründe dazu? Nichts von alldem. Statt dessen Parolen "alles wird gut, wenn nicht sogar besser".
> Jedem sollte klar sein, dass eine solche Fusion nicht unproblematisch ist. Aber wenn man die Probleme nicht offen benennt, gemeinsam nach Lösungen sucht und alle versucht daran zu beteiligen, dann wächst eben das Mistrauen und sinnlosen Spekulationen wird unweigerlich Vorschub geleistet.
> Sorry aber gerade durch unsere Verbandszeitschrift habe ich ich nicht informiert, sondern verklappst, um nicht zu sagen bewust getäuscht gefühlt. Zahlreiche Bilder in der zeitschrift von gegenseitigem Händeschütteln helfen nicht weiter. Und was ist so schlimm daran auch Kritik, Selbstktitik und Fragen zu äußern? Das sollte doch über 20 Jahre nach der Wende auch in einem Verbandsorgan der Angler möglich sein, oder?
> Ich bin kein Gegner einer Fusion, aber ich denke, dass hier eine historische Chance verpasst wurde, einen Bundesverband zu modernisieren und etwas für die Angler zu tun. Und diese Chance ist nicht zuletzt durch den ehemaligen DAV und seine LV vertan worden, der oft als der wegen seiner Standpunkte anglerfreundlichere Verband gehandelt wurde.
> ...



Einigen genügt es offenbar wenn se in der Zeitung alle 3 Monate lesen: 
DAV u. VDSF planen die Fuison!
DAV u. VDSF reden in Berlin über die Fusion!

Klar sind dies Informationen.

:g  

Mir persönlich reicht es nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



> Ich bin kein Gegner einer Fusion, aber ich denke, dass hier eine historische Chance verpasst wurde, einen Bundesverband zu modernisieren und etwas für die Angler zu tun. Und diese Chance ist nicht zuletzt durch den ehemaligen DAV und seine LV vertan worden, der oft als der wegen seiner Standpunkte anglerfreundlichere Verband gehandelt wurde.


Wir sind uns einig.............


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Gegner einer Fusion, aber ich denke, dass hier eine historische Chance verpasst wurde, einen Bundesverband zu modernisieren und etwas für die Angler zu tun. Und diese Chance ist nicht zuletzt durch den ehemaligen DAV und seine LV vertan worden, der oft als der wegen seiner Standpunkte anglerfreundlichere Verband gehandelt wurde.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



So sieht das, sehr sachlich, aber vollkommen richtig ausgedrückt, aus. #6

Da sich die meisten Angler aber kaum oder nicht für Angelpolitik interessieren, dürfte die Tragweite dieses Geschehens so nicht vermittelbar sein.


----------



## Dunraven (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass es die VDSF-Fischwaid als dann gemeinsame Verbandspostille weiter geben soll, wurde doch festgeschrieben (musst gucken ob in Satzung oder VV, fetsgeschrieben wurde das aber)...
> 
> Diese "Errungenschaft" wirds also weiter geben ;.))))



Das die Fischwaid überleben soll ist mir bewusst. Keine Ahnung wo es steht, aber das habe ich hier irgendwo gelesen. Ich meinte eher die "Errungenschaft" der Verteilung über eine Zeitschrift die jeden erreichen kann und auch automatisch nicht Mitglieder erreicht. Ich rechne ja selber nicht damit, aber hoffen darf man ja. Auch wenn mir klar ist das man da auch nicht viel sinnvolles zur Bundesarbeit erfahren wird, aber die Beiträge aus den LV sind eben interessant. 

Auch interessant fand ich bei DAV Heft die Berichte über IAM oder die WM/EM. Wie das auf einer 1/4 Seite zusammengefasst wurde was man Tagesaktuell  über mehrere Seiten im Internet gelesen hatte und was man später halt auch auf der 2-3 Stunden langen DVD sehen kann. Also nicht viel Inhalt aber trotzdem kurz und knackig das wichtigste. Auch nichts neues, aber eben das womit man die Masse informiert, und daher interessant im Vergleich zu den umfassenden Informationen die man tagesaktuell 2 Monate vorher gelesen hatte. Das bildete ja im Bereich Berichte über die Bundesarbeit einen Schwerpunkt. Was sicher auch daran liegt das Steffen Quinger eh einen sehr guten Kontakt zu den Anglern hält, sei es übers Telefon, auf Messen oder eben in Foren. Auch wenn er aktuell ein wenig zu blauäugig an manche Sachen ran gehen muss.


----------



## Blauzahn (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Servus Tomasz,

schön das man sich mal wieder liest 



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Gegner einer Fusion, aber ich denke, dass hier eine historische Chance verpasst wurde, einen Bundesverband zu modernisieren und etwas für die Angler zu tun. Und diese Chance ist nicht zuletzt durch den ehemaligen DAV und seine LV vertan worden, der oft als der wegen seiner Standpunkte anglerfreundlichere Verband gehandelt wurde.



Warum sollte die träge Masse der erhenamtlichen Delegierten beim DAV anders agieren als im VDSF?

Ja... Chancen wurden vertan, aber nicht erst durch die Abstimmungen oder die Verhandlungen zur Fusion im Vorfeld, sondern schlicht durch den Umstand, dass der VDSF-BV nichts _pro Angler_ auf die Reihe brachte und der DAV-BV - da keine Kernkompetenz mehr vorhanden - in den letzten 4 Jahren nur mehr eine Hülle war.
Allein aus diesem Grunde kam die Fusion, so wie sie jetzt ist, zustande.
Mit starken Personen an der Spitze des DAV gäbe es heute den VDSF nicht mehr.
Das ist aber meine ganz bescheidene und persönliche Meinung und darf gern diskutiert werden, was aber nichts an dieser, meiner Meinung ändert  |wavey:

Grüße
René


----------



## Tomasz (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...Warum sollte die träge Masse der erhenamtlichen Delegierten beim DAV anders agieren als im VDSF?...



Weil die Delegierten des DAV auf Landes- und Kreisebene oft einen guten Job für ihre Mitglieder machen. Auch wenn es ihnen oft schwer fällt das auch gewinnbringend und öffentlichkeitswirksam zu verkaufen.




Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...Ja... Chancen wurden vertan, aber nicht erst durch die Abstimmungen oder die Verhandlungen zur Fusion im Vorfeld, sondern schlicht durch den Umstand, dass der VDSF-BV nichts _pro Angler_ auf die Reihe brachte und der DAV-BV - da keine Kernkompetenz mehr vorhanden - in den letzten 4 Jahren nur mehr eine Hülle war.
> Allein aus diesem Grunde kam die Fusion, so wie sie jetzt ist, zustande.
> Mit starken Personen an der Spitze des DAV gäbe es heute den VDSF nicht mehr...



Interessanter Gedanke! Wobei ich nicht verstehen kann, warum die starken Landesverbände dann nicht den DAV-Bund besser gestellt und sich statt dessen an den VDSF gehangen haben. Der DAV-Bund kann doch nur so gut sein, wie die Landesverbände ihn wählen und begleiten. Finanzen?
Wie auch immer, der Drops ist gelutscht und man muss sehen und kritisch begleiten, was die Zukunft bringt. 

Grüße nach Sachsen

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Weil die Delegierten des DAV auf Landes- und Kreisebene oft einen guten Job für ihre Mitglieder machen. Auch wenn es ihnen oft schwer fällt das auch gewinnbringend und öffentlichkeitswirksam zu verkaufen.



Ich sitze ab und an mal in so einer Runde und hebe meine Mandatskarte (manchmal auch "an der falschen Stelle" |rolleyes)
War also durchaus Kalkül, dies so zu schreiben.
Das sind (bis ein paar "Altlasten") alles prima Kerle - Jungs und Mädels - Ehrenamtler halt, die das Wochende sowie ihre Freizeit für diesen Job draufgehen lassen.
Und das auch für die Leute, die doch nur Angeln wollen... 



Tomasz schrieb:


> Interessanter Gedanke! Wobei ich nicht verstehen kann, warum die starken Landesverbände dann nicht den DAV-Bund besser gestellt und sich statt dessen an den VDSF gehangen haben. Der DAV-Bund kann doch nur so gut sein, wie die Landesverbände ihn wählen und begleiten. Finanzen?
> Wie auch immer, der Drops ist gelutscht und man muss sehen und kritisch begleiten, was die Zukunft bringt.
> 
> Grüße nach Sachsen
> ...



Weil leider auch in unseren Landesverbänden mehr und mehr Befindlichkeiten einzelner eine Rolle spielen, war wohl dieser Ausgang - so wir ihn jetzt haben - unausweichlich.
Und ja, der LAVB hatte da einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil.
Wobei es nun auch falsch wäre alles darauf zu schieben.

Du schreibst es - kritisch die Zukunft begleiten - und so tun wir das.

Grüß die Preisn
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Ohne jeden Sarkasmus/Ironie:
Leuten wie euch wünsche ich viel Kraft im VDSF.......


----------



## Honeyball (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Ich gehe einen Schritt weiter:
Bitte gebt laut, wenn man euch irgendwie unterstützen kann in diesem Kampf!!!!


----------



## Blauzahn (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ohne jeden Sarkasmus/Ironie:
> Leuten wie euch wünsche ich viel Kraft im *VDSF*.......



*DAFV* is das nu,
der VDSF ist für mich verbunden mit der Altlast aus Leipzig...
mit dieser Altlast wiederum, hätte ich das Angeln aufgegeben und mein Ehrenamt niedergelegt.

So lange es aber Leute wie Meinelt, Bauersfeld und auch Quinger im neuen Präsidium gibt, die nah an der Basis sind und erst genannter mit wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten die alten VDSF-Ideologieen ad absurdum führt,
sehe ich nicht so schwarz, wie hier zu lesen ist.

Wie schon einmal geschrieben
"Mund abputzen und weitermachen"
und Präsidenten(innen) können auch ausgetauscht werden.

Schliesslich gibts nun auch nen Pabst aus Brasilien...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



> *DAFV* is das nu,
> der VDSF ist für mich verbunden mit der Altlast aus Leipzig...


Ich zitiere mal von der Seite des DAV, ganz aktuell zur gerade erfolgten Abstimmung.

Um die verbreitete Lüge einer Fusion auf Augenhöhe oder eines "neuen DAFV" klarzustellen:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=481&Itemid=489


> Zur Sicherung des Status als anerkannte Umwelt- und Naturschutzvereinigung, den der VDSF bereits langjährig inne hat, soll die *Verschmelzung durch Aufnahme des DAV in den VDSF* erfolgen..



Mehrheitsverhältnisse im VDSF/DAFV zur Erinnerung (trotz der Genannten):
3 zu 2 zugunsten VDSF im Präsidium
8 zu 5 zugunsten VDSF im Gesamtpräsidium
4 zu 1 zugunsten VDSF in der HV....

Aber ruhig weiterträumen...............

*D*ie
*A*ngler
*F*ürchterlich
*V*erarscht

in direkter Nachfolge und inhaltlicher Weiterführung zum
*V*erhindert
*D*as
*S*schöne 
*F*ischen





Die neuste Errungenschaft des VDSF/DAFV (Threadtitel) ist also klar die Rache des Herrn M., dass er es jetzt endlich geschafft hat, dem DAV das Licht auszublasen. 

Dafür, dass sie ihn nach der Wende nicht gewählt hatten.

Waidmansheil, Herr M..................




> Schliesslich gibts nun auch nen Pabst aus Brasilien...


Der ist wenigstens Katholik - ob Frau Dr. auch mal Angeln anfängt, wenn sie schon von den organisierten Anglern gewählt wurde?
Oder bei Gentechnik, Gülle und Kommunikationsverweigerung bleibt?


----------



## gründler (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die neuste Errungenschaft des VDSF/DAFV (Threadtitel) ist also klar die Rache des Herrn M., dass er es jetzt endlich geschafft hat, dem DAV das Licht auszublasen.
> 
> Dafür, dass sie ihn nach der Wende nicht gewählt hatten.
> 
> *Waidmansheil*, Herr M..................


 

Manchmal gibt es auch schlimme Jagdunfälle,da spricht der Jäger ein Stück an,(legt es um wie ihr sagen würdet) und merkt dann 1-2sekunden später das hinter dem Stück ein Stein lag.
Und dieser zu einem tragischen Unfall ausreichte mit tötlichen folgen für den Schützen,der sich eigentlich so sicher wahr das alles gut gehen wird als er sein finger krum machte.

|wavey:


----------



## Blauzahn (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal von der Seite des DAV, ganz aktuell zur gerade erfolgten Abstimmung.
> 
> Um die verbreitete Lüge einer Fusion auf Augenhöhe oder eines "neuen DAFV" klarzustellen:
> http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=481&Itemid=489
> ...



Du kannst nicht anders... :q

Dazu sei mir aber noch folgende Anmerkung gestattet:
Gäbe es überall im Land nur "messerwetzende Köche aus Baden-Würschtelberg" |bla:, wäre die Zukunft des Angelns in Deutschland düsterer, als sie es momentan ist.

Und nun huldigen wir Franziskus den Ersten...
ich frage mich grad, warum auf Phoenix nicht der dritte Teil vom Kieling läuft |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Noch so viele Köche könnten diesen üblen Verbandsbrei nicht schlimmer verderben als VDSF/DAFV und der suizidale DAV

Das sind einfach Fakten........

*Selbst vom DAV ja anerkannt und veröffentlicht und von den im DAV organisierten einstimmig so gewählt am Freitag..*

Die wollten halt den DAV und seine Philosophie beerdigen und endlich im 
VDSF aufgehen....

Um die verbreitete Lüge einer Fusion auf Augenhöhe oder eines "neuen DAFV" klarzustellen:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=481&Itemid=489


> Zur Sicherung des Status als anerkannte Umwelt- und Naturschutzvereinigung, den der VDSF bereits langjährig inne hat, soll die *Verschmelzung durch Aufnahme des DAV in den VDSF* erfolgen..



Mehrheitsverhältnisse im VDSF/DAFV zur Erinnerung (trotz der Genannten):
3 zu 2 zugunsten VDSF im Präsidium
8 zu 5 zugunsten VDSF im Gesamtpräsidium
4 zu 1 zugunsten VDSF in der HV....

Aber ruhig weiterträumen...............

*D*ie
*A*ngler
*F*ürchterlich
*V*erarscht

in direkter Nachfolge und inhaltlicher Weiterführung zum
*V*erhindert
*D*as
*S*schöne 
*F*ischen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Ist es nicht interessant, dass der VDSF/DAFV wieder mal komplett zu schlafen scheint?

Kommunikationsverweigerung wie von Frau Dr. gelernt ;-))))

Nix auf deren Seite zu lesen, dass der DAV nun zum Übertritt zugestimmt hat.


Im Spiegel vom 04.03. dafür ein lesenswerter Artikel zu (Kon)Fusion..

Wo Frau Dr. doch tatsächlich behauptet "völlig unbelastet zu sein von einer Vorgeschichte in einem der beiden Verbände"...

Zur Erinnerung:
Ehrenmitglied im im VDSF über den LSFV-SH 

Hat sies nur vergessen oder lügt sie bewusst??

Und was zum Thema Wertungsangeln und zurücksetzen und angeln nur zur Ernährung als Kommentar der VDSF/DAFVler im Spiegel steht, sind sicher so genau die Errungenschaften, die sich Angler von ihrem VDSF/DAFV erträumen............

Zumindest haben sie ja mehrheitlich dafür gestimmt, im DAV sogar einstimmig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Ich schrieb doch extra VDSF und nicht DAV!!
Dass der DAV dazu geschrieben hat, brachten wir doch schon lange..

Und der Thread hier geht nicht um den DAV, den Du verlinkt hast, sondern schon im Titel um den VDSF/DAFV - bitte einfach richtig lesen....

Leider nur als Vorschau der Link und nicht der komplette Artikel, war nicht wichtig genug für online. 
Der derzeitige Vize Günster und Frau Dr. wurden zumindest gefragt und selbst Frau Dr. hat anscheinend geantwortet (wenngleich, siehe oben, gelogen oder Fakten vergessen eben):
https://magazin.spiegel.de/reader/index_SP.html#j=2013&h=10&a=91346555


----------



## Angel-Ralle (16. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> *DAFV* ...
> sehe ich nicht so schwarz, wie hier zu lesen ist.
> 
> Wie schon einmal geschrieben
> ...




@Blauzahn,

ich darf wohl eine kleine Korrektur anbringen, der "Pape" ist aus "dont cry for me ..."!#h


----------



## Blauzahn (16. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Angel-Ralle schrieb:


> @Blauzahn,
> 
> ich darf wohl eine kleine Korrektur anbringen, der "Pape" ist aus "dont cry for me ..."!#h



Recht haste Angel-Ralle #h

Die hatten wenigstens ne Wahl, 
mit allem TamTam...
sowas hätte dem DAVF auch gut zu Gesicht gestanden.

Wir werden sehen, was die Zukunft bringt und bleiben, wie immer kiritisch - ohne dabei auf die angezeigte Sachlichkeit zu verzichten :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014

Nicht, dass mans nicht hätte wissen/ahnen können.............


----------



## smithie (19. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Nun ist die Diskussion etwas an dem vorbeigeschrammt, was ich eigentlich wissen wollte:

an welchen "Kennzahlen" kann ich die Arbeit des VDSF-Bund beurteilen und wo finde ich sie.
Und mit Kennzahlen meine ich jetzt nicht Bilanz, sondern Erfolge des VDSF-Bundes für Angler.

In einem früheren Beitrag wurden etliche Punkte gelistet -> ok.
Davon halte ich die meisten für Arbeit der LV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



> In einem früheren Beitrag wurden etliche Punkte gelistet -> ok.
> Davon halte ich die meisten für Arbeit der LV.


So ist es...........


----------



## Sharpo (19. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



smithie schrieb:


> Nun ist die Diskussion etwas an dem vorbeigeschrammt, was ich eigentlich wissen wollte:
> 
> an welchen "Kennzahlen" kann ich die Arbeit des VDSF-Bund beurteilen und wo finde ich sie.
> Und mit Kennzahlen meine ich jetzt nicht Bilanz, sondern Erfolge des VDSF-Bundes für Angler.
> ...




An keine.
Es gibt keine Belege.
Es sei denn einer der Delegierten hat wieder den Mum und veröffentlicht etwas.


----------



## smithie (19. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Sharpo schrieb:


> An keine.
> Es gibt keine Belege.
> Es sei denn einer der Delegierten hat wieder den Mum und veröffentlicht etwas.


Hm, was hat das mit Mum zu tun?
Es ist doch eigentlich mein eigenes Interesse, erreichte Erfolge, etc. auch publik zu machen.


----------



## Sharpo (19. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



smithie schrieb:


> Hm, was hat das mit Mum zu tun?
> Es ist doch eigentlich mein eigenes Interesse, erreichte Erfolge, etc. auch publik zu machen.



Mumm= Arsch in der Hose

Sorry, nen "m" vergessen.

Ja, und Misserfolge am besten nicht vermitteln.  

Und wenn man beides nicht vermittelt, und andere Informationen ebenso nicht.
Null Informationen nach aussen= nicht angreifbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Wohl auf Nachfage eines Vereines, der wohl seinen Leuten erklären wollte, warum der VDSF/DAFV und eine Mitgliedschaft da gut sei, bekamen die aus Offenbach einen netten Brief, wo die Gründe/Errungenschaften auch schön aufgelistet waren.

Ne Verbandszeitschrift (die Fischwaid, 1 kostenloses Exemplar für jeden Vorsitzenden)

Rechtschutz bei Arag

Vergünstigte Unfall/Haftpflicht über die Allianz, die man aber selber abschliessen muss.

Abkommen mit Suzuki/Peugeot/Renault zum billig Auto kaufen

VDSF-Naturschutzseminar (aber Teilnahme selber zahlen!)

VDSF-Gewässerseminar (auch selber zahlen)

Grundatzpapiere (die sogar kostenlos)

Infomaterial


Das wars dann auch aus Sicht der Geschäftstelle...............


----------



## ivo (20. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Lohnende Investition.:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Dafür haben sie rund 1,3 Mio. im Jahr zur Verfügung - die müssen ja da eigentlich Kohle über haben ohne Ende 
;-)))))))))))


----------



## Knispel (20. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Die werden denn in Orden und Ehrenzeichen investiert. Oder man gibt das restliche Geld für Sitzungen, Essen, Kappenfeste und Wurfübungen auf Zielscheiben aus.


----------



## Sharpo (20. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Die VDSF Ehrenabzeichen  für Vereinsmitglieder muss sogar der jeweilige vorschlagende bzw. anmeldende Verein selber löhnen.
(Nach meinen Informationen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Werden die nicht eh über die GmbH verkauft??
http://www.vdsfshop.de/shop/categor...NWev0QodTrAxB0ALdh1HZcOenhRF&shop_param=cid=&

Ist deswegen etwas seltsam, weil beim VDSF (nicht der GmbH) ja noch so für um die 20.000 Ehrenzeichen und son Zeuchs in der Bilanz stehen.

Hat der VDSF das nun gekauft und macht kostenlos Lagerhaltung für die GmbH?

der schenkt er das der GmbH??

Muss die GmbH das Zeugs noch kaufen, wird das verschrottet, oder wie oder was?

Aber das ist ja offtopic, hier gehts ja nicht um mögliche Finanzmauscheleien, sondern um die Errungenschaften des VDSF.........


----------



## GeorgeB (20. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Wo der Arsch am Sessel klebt, es meistens auch um Zaster geht.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die VDSF Ehrenabzeichen  für Vereinsmitglieder muss sogar der jeweilige vorschlagende bzw. anmeldende Verein selber löhnen.
> (Nach meinen Informationen)




Da kauft man sozusagen die Auszeichnung?
Cool - muß man erstmal drauf kommen...

Aber mit Orden kennt sich ja der scheidende VDSF-Präsi noch von vergangenen Tage sehr gut aus.
Da bekam er sie angeheftet, nun müßte er bezahlen... |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Ja, da müssen die ehemaligen DAV-LV schon mal sparen anfangen für die neue Zukunft im VDSF/DAFV, wenn die ihre Leute auch mal ehren wollen ;-))))))))


----------



## ivo (20. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Ach Thomas, da gabs einige die haben vorgesorgt und kurz vor Ladenschluss noch bissl was raus gehauen. Das da auch Personen zum Zuge kamen, die ein Problem mit dem FischG haben ist nur eine kleine Randnotiz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Ehrung, wems gebührt ;-)))


----------



## Brotfisch (24. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*

Weil ich in diesem "Bindfaden" schon so einiges sehr lustiges gelesen habe, will ich es von meiner Seite auch nicht an süßem Senf fehlen lassen.

Die vielleicht größte Errungenschaft des VDSF ist das Angelboard.

Bereits die Fragestellung, aber auch die völlig kontroversen Einschätzungen zu allen Erscheinungen des VDSF zeigen deutlich: es gibt in der "kollektiven Wahrnehmung" nicht einen unbestreitbaren Pluspunkt auf dem VDSF-Konto. 

Das mag daran liegen, dass die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des VDSF vollkommen ungenügend und nicht in der Lage ist, Errungenschaften ins allgemeine Bewusstsein zu rücken. Das ist bei der Lobbyarbeit auch nicht besser. Oder es liegt einfach daran, dass die Substanz fehlt. Inhalte und Ziele können schon deswegen nicht kommuniziert werden, weil es sie nicht gibt. Ende der 90er Jahre konnte ich das noch eher wahrnehmen. Da habe ich beim damaligen Präsidium noch Engagement für die Vereine und auch für die Landesverbände wahrnehmen können, auch wenn damals auch nicht alles gold war. Und auch die alten Bände der AFZ-Fischwaid aus den 50er bis 70er Jahren, die über mir im Regal stehen, sprechen noch eine andere Sprache als das, was wir heute zu lesen und zu hören bekommen. Statt Diskussionen um Vielfalt ist Personenkult eingezogen - wie immer, wenn es an Inhalten fehlt. Das Präsidium hat verwaltet, vor allem die eigene "Machtposition". Eine inhaltliche Tendenz ist über eine ganze Reihe von Jahren nicht entwickelt worden. Weil es ein Klima gab, darüber ist auch im AB von vielen ehemaligen Insidern berichtet worden, indem faktisch Denk- und Diskussionsverbote herrschten. Der Fusionsprozess innerhalb des VDSF ist dafür nur ein besonders offensichtliches Beispiel.

Und so war meine erste Reaktion, als ich das Eingangsposting las: Eigentlich müsste sich hier das Präsidium hinstellen und sagen, was sie erreicht haben. Und was nicht. Aber da es keine Ziele gab, gibt es natürlich auch keine Zielverfehlung. Vermutlich nur vor meinem geistigen Auge, nicht etwa bei der Amtsübergabe, wird das Präsidium eine kritische Bilanz ziehen. Warum nur muss ich an zu Guttenberg denken, wenn es dann heißt: "Wir übergeben dem DAFV ein ordentlich bestelltes Haus"?


----------



## ivo (24. März 2013)

*AW: Die Errungenschaften des VDSF*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das Präsidium hat verwaltet, vor allem die eigene "Machtposition". Eine inhaltliche Tendenz ist über eine ganze Reihe von Jahren nicht entwickelt worden. Weil es ein Klima gab, darüber ist auch im AB von vielen ehemaligen Insidern berichtet worden, indem faktisch Denk- und Diskussionsverbote herrschten.



Das trifft aber nicht nur auf den VDSF zu. Gibt auch andere Verbände (auf Landesebene) da halten sich die Herren für unfehlbar und andere Meinungen versucht man zu unterdrücken. Es wird viel geredet aber wenig gemacht und dann meist das Gegenteil von dem was  vorher gesagt wurde.


----------

